# Huge Knicks Trade Rumor!!!source



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

*The Bucks are also talking to the Knicks, but not about Sprewell. The Bucks are extremely interested in Kurt Thomas and Charlie Ward. Rumor has the Bucks shipping Tim Thomas and a future #1 pick or Jamal Sampson for those two. The Knicks are waiting to trade Sprewell for a center first, such as Rasho Nesterovic (sign and trade). Rumor has them packaging up Eisley and Sprewell for Brandon and Nesterovic. They would then be able to field a lineup of Brandon, Houston, Thomas, Sweetney, and Nesterovic. * 

http://www.sportsonly.com/boards/nbadraft/bin/20037.html 

I just pray for these 2 trades to happen....


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

The Bucks would have to be wicked retarded to make that trade. The other trade is terrible for us. Brandon is permanently injured, right. That means the trade is Spree and Eisley for Nestrovic. We could get rid of some cap and sign a Rasho clone down the line for a reasonable amount. That makes more sense.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Fair trade*

The Milwaukee trade is pretty fair for both squads...The Bucks need a backup point guard and a power foward...They are loaded at the small foward...Haslip,D Mason,A mason,Kukoc and even Redd...

If you look at the stats Kurt Thomas and Tim Thomas stack up pretty evenly..This is one of the few trades that make sense for both teams


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Fair Trade*

One more thing..No way would Milwaukee throw in a future #1 pick..J Sampson is more like it


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeff van Gumby</b>!
> The other trade is terrible for us. Brandon is permanently injured, right. That means the trade is Spree and Eisley for Nestrovic. We could get rid of some cap and sign a Rasho clone down the line for a reasonable amount. That makes more sense.


Brandon has a huge contract and will retire this year, meaning a lot of money is coming off the books of whatever team he is on. If the Knicks did this trade it would be for salary cap relief. It would not be just giving away the farm and getting nothing in return.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The PHANTOM</b>!
> *The Bucks are also talking to the Knicks, but not about Sprewell. The Bucks are extremely interested in Kurt Thomas and Charlie Ward. Rumor has the Bucks shipping Tim Thomas and a future #1 pick or Jamal Sampson for those two. The Knicks are waiting to trade Sprewell for a center first, such as Rasho Nesterovic (sign and trade). Rumor has them packaging up Eisley and Sprewell for Brandon and Nesterovic. They would then be able to field a lineup of Brandon, Houston, Thomas, Sweetney, and Nesterovic. *
> 
> http://www.sportsonly.com/boards/nbadraft/bin/20037.html
> ...



Brandon is retired. Knicks would like to keep him retired. They do this trade because brandons salary doenst count towards luxury tax. But is still recorded on payroll.

Thats what makes this non existant player such a valuable trade commodity. Just ask RobG. 

Theres alot of rumors going around, a usual think in new york. Van gundy also wants houston back on his team So the rockets may make a deal for him.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

yo "The Phantom", that link is dead........re link us please!


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah that link is dead break us off with another one.


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

You gotta search in the nbadraft.net forum...you have to go back alot of pages to dig it up...good luck!!!


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

First off...the Bucks would have to be incrediably stupid to do this...Tim Thomas has star potential, and will be given a full chance next year in Milwaukee...Secondly, no one wants Charlie Ward, so i doubt that Milwaukee would take him on...also, no way the "Throw in" a future first round pick in a deal for 20 guys 30+, especially since they are rebuilding.
Second deal..why would either side bother...New York will never rebuild because of financial implications, so they would never dump salary like getting Brandon would be...hes cooked, done, and bound to never play again...Also, why do this if your minnesota...they already have Sczerbiak at the 2 guard spot, and they drafted Ebi to play the three spot, along with Howard and Garnett...they have no need for Spree
I doubt either of these two trades are a possibility.


----------



## barondavis1 (Aug 11, 2002)

1. Yes nobody wants charlie ward but he can be bought out this season, saving money.

2. New York doesn't need to worry about the luxury tax, so why would it want Brandon, whose only purpose is to cut down on payroll.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

bucks save alot of money

let ward go

spree is off ealier then thomas

we want their pick

it will be a good pick


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

That trade is fair. Tim Thomas doesnt have "star potential". when you have been in he league for 6 years, hand arent a star yet, the word potential doesnt work in your favor anymore. WAht you have seen is all hes gonna be. His number are basically the same as Kurts, and Kurt will provide the inside prescence that almost every team in the east could use.


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

they just wont give up a first rounder....sampson, maybe, but not first rounder


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

the 1st pick will be important

with ford their pg they will need to adjust

itll be a good pick


----------

